
Show HN: Implementation of Methods for Power-Law Distribution Analysis - shagunsodhani
https://github.com/shagunsodhani/powerlaw
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why did you bother implementing the linear regressor considering all the
problems it has?

~~~
shagunsodhani
Yes it is not the ideal solution but I implemented it for the sake of
completeness.

